# Looking for military branch transfer sheets



## ARHendlessstitch (Dec 5, 2015)

Just picked up a new client (firearm safety/training/etc). They are looking for their polo sleeves to have their respective military branches on them. I could cut them out on vinyl, but that takes a lot longer with my little cutter. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a company that carries these. I've checked F&M and Transfer Express with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I believe these are trademarked. See the link for licensing. 

https://dod.defense.gov/Resources/Trademarks/


----------



## ARHendlessstitch (Dec 5, 2015)

binki said:


> I believe these are trademarked. See the link for licensing.
> 
> https://dod.defense.gov/Resources/Trademarks/




Appreciate that response, Thanks. Looks like it is only the seals that cannot be used. But I would need permission to use “ARMY” or something to that effect.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Right now only the U.S. Army is licensing some transfers. Whatever is available can be seen here: https://www.proworldinc.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=army


----------



## ARHendlessstitch (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks, Ed


----------



## dgapparel (Mar 23, 2018)

just throwing my 2 cents in on this, im active duty and have talked to the Marine corps trademark office on this, i dont know how different other branches are. 

They told me that as long as someone is requesting me to use one of the insignia (name, emblem, badge etc.) and i am not advertising it as one of my products, its perfectly ok to produce the item for them.

This came about because i applied for the license to use USMC insignia for an order a unit wanted done. Was told i did not need it to do what i was doing.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That might be possible but the stock transfers are no longer being manufactured.


----------



## ARHendlessstitch (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks all, for the responses. I just now sent a quick question to each branch and told them what I was doing...better be safe than sorry


----------

